# Safe wrapping paper for rats?



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello, all. Since the holidays are fast approaching, I wanted to do something nice for my rats and give them their own presents to unwrap (probably a small tidbit of cake or cookie). But I also thought it would be nice to make them look like real Christmas presents using holiday wrapping paper. Is wrapping paper safe for rats if they accidentally eat it? All I have right now are shiny metallic looking wrapping papers and I'm not sure if this would harm their digestive tract if swallowed. If these can't be used, are there any they can?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it would depend on wether its poisonous ink or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Generally... When rats shread stuf they don't ingest any of it, that's why they can know on cooked chicken bones however.... I personally am gonna play it safe this year....bought each of my boys a stocking that ima hang in their cage Christmas morning and let them pull out their gifts (lots of treaties  ) and then burrow into the stocking.... If you wanted you could by some of that decorated one wrapping paper and decorate it wif non toxic crayola markers or something like that...(u can a,so use newspaper, that's perfectly safe) 
Whatever you decide, I hope you have a happy holiday 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh a stocking is an even better idea, I think I may go with that instead. Thank you!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The chances of them digesting the paper is very low. I say it's fine.


----------

